# hoyt 2004



## yoda-france (Oct 5, 2003)

Hello eerybody

my name is arnaud, and I live in france
it's my first thread on the archerytalk.

Who has any news about the new hoyt 2004?
I heard the new ultratec calls ultra-x, and with double tech

if you have more details.0....


----------



## cjjr (Sep 28, 2003)

info should be out next week after hoyt sales meeting, my local dealers pre order sheet showed 5 new risers and a new limb no details, thouth that some bows would be discontinued for new risers.


----------



## TECbownut (Dec 25, 2002)

i dont know much either, just from the early order sheet we got from Hoyt which does show a new limb and a few new risers. were waiting patiently also.......

anyway welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

I heard their new cam is called the "Cam and 1/2 plus", kind of like the command cams "plus". Thats all the info I could squeeze out of my dealer.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

very excited!!!!!  Getting my order ready!!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I have yet to hear about the cam.5 plus. What I was told is that the cam.5 in both versions(regular and spiral) stay. A new limb will be offered. A new riser, as well as the tec riser, and, dealer packages are 6 bows this year. Up from 5 last year.

A dealer near me thinks they will have the new bow package any day, and will call me when they hit the door.

Guess we will see what really is up then!


----------



## coolbodee (Oct 8, 2003)

I can't wait! It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

I shot the sierra tec last night it was kinda cute short bow with tiny cam1/2 on it.


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

The first of the preview bows, 4 of the 6 anyways, will ship about the 20th of Oct. with the other 2 closely thereafter, for those dealers that sent the form in early.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

2004 Hoyt website will be up (according to Hoyt ) Monday 10/13.


----------



## huntmup (Mar 24, 2003)

*Not yet...*

Well it's 10/13 and hoytusa.com is NOT updated...

bummer...

I can't wait to get something on order... I've been holding out on a new target bow.....


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

it figures i buy a new bow and then they make something better!


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Who says it is better?


----------

